# HasBean Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Washed Yellow Pacamara lot 1405



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi there,

Just wondered whether anyone out there had tried this beastie.

I'm having a hellish time trying to grind it as the beans seem reluctant to pass through the burrs.

I've also had quite a few 'Gushers'

The coffee is nice when it works but i'm burning through the (rather expensive bag) at an alarming rate...

I'm using an Iberital MC-2 so it may be a particular issue with that grinder (i did have issues with some inconsistent peaberry a few months back).

Any thoughts welcome !

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I used to have a terrible time with Pacamara's and the MC-2 due to the size of the beans, it just seems to really struggle due to the burr size. Sorry but I can't suggest anything else to get round this except do you single dose or do you have beans in the hopper to help push them down?

Do you have any kit to try them brewed?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

+1 on the above. Those Pacamara beans are huge and you have just about the worst grinder to deal with them (small conical)


----------



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

Cheers guys,

That's pretty much what I reckoned...

Using the Tamper to persuade the beans through the grinder but a bit of a pain and inconsistent...

Don't think I can sell a grinder upgrade to the boss though, not until she's had her holiday !


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Well if it's cold comfort, at least it's not your technique at fault, just the equipment. I also used to struggle with monsoon malabar so watch out for them as well


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jzbdski said:


> Cheers guys,
> 
> That's pretty much what I reckoned...
> 
> ...


Might sound ridiculous but try smashing the beans slightly in a pestle and mortar, just so each bean is broken up.....that way your burrs have a chance of gripping


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Geordie Boy said:


> Well if it's cold comfort, at least it's not your technique at fault, just the equipment. I also used to struggle with monsoon malabar so watch out for them as well


Snap My MC2 even with a new set of burrs didn't like the monsoon malabar from Coffee Compass and as Gary wisely puts it, the only way round its is to pre crack the beans a bit smaller, real pain if you want to make a few shots.

the MC2 is not that strong a gearbox and if a large/tough bean is being ground on just one side, im sure it pushes the burrs out of true so its not grinding even as well, but still think its a great little grinder for the money.

going to find out how the Mignon gets on with them as its my next bag to open







if i ever get over the clumpiness!! think i need to pimp another royal


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

I would throw some in a bag and whack it a couple times with a rolling pin


----------



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

That's hilarious !

I did exactly that this morning, zip-lock bag and rolling pin, just a light tap to break the beasties down a little, they then grind nicely.

I've got to say that it does make a very nice espresso and seems quite tolerant -I had quaffable results ranging from 18-28 secs (with around a 34g yield from an 18g dose).


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Just had these beans this morning. They grind really easily in the HG One and made super tasty espresso on the Adonis. Huge beans though! Very light roast from Has Bean but perfectly judged I thought. Awesome. Seemed pretty wild to me (in a good way) but apparently one of the more balanced of the Has Bean Pacamaras.


----------

